# Drywall Master Jumbo Pro Tool Set or ??



## DEANO (Feb 29, 2012)

<P>Hello from Down under..</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Looking at purchasing a new tool set which includes everything. Bazooka, nailspotter, flat boxes, angle box and heads etc.</P>
<P>Now i allready own a tapetech bazooka (bought used a few months ago, cant believe ive been taping without one all these years<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/furious.gif" smilieid="46">), 8-12' flat boxes( had them for 10 years) and pump ,which i will sell the whole lot after purchasing a new set. Now my Question is which brand to buy? Ive been looking at the DM Jumbo set purely because of the $3599 price tag on All-wall.com . Iam looking at getting it shipped from the states as the price for the set in australia would be well over $6000. What do you guys think about the DM combo? Good value?</P>


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Every bloke on here has his own opinion about tool brands. As long as you stick with a proven brand you cant go wrong. Lets face it anything you get from the states is half price compared to local. When it comes time to spend try to get as much as possible in one buy, as the postage can get a bit pricey.

Oh yeah welcome aboard. Good to have another Aussie here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

The Jumbo set has that King Taper, which I was going to get because of the features, I ended up getting a Columbia one with grenade pin (and also because most of what I have is Columbia). But that King Taper looks pretty damn good, and the set looks to be really good value for money, 
The only DWM tool I own is the 5.5 inch speciality box and its well made, can't fault it. 
You'll certainly save some dollars getting that set


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard Deano,

Gazman is right, lots of different opinions on which one is best. My personal opinion is that Drywall Master ranks right up there with the best of them. They made recent improvements on the automatic taper and it looks pretty damn good.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Based on my experience with newer DM tools (which has been limited), newer TapeTech tools (also somewhat limited), and newer Columbia tools (a good amount of experience), I'd more go with Columbia, especially if I was buying a complete set. Things like their FatBoy boxes, hydraulic extendable handle (if you want such a handle - it's handy for me), split wheel inside corner roller, make for some nice to run tools.

A couple things:

DryWallTalk members get a 10% price discount from AllWall, if you ask for it.

WallTools also gives a 10% discount to those who say they're DWT members. Some of their complete set offerings, if you haven't already seen them:

Their max sets: http://www.walltools.com/store/auto...-tool-sets/complete-automatic-taping-tool-set

Full sets: http://www.walltools.com/store/automatic-taping-tools/automatic-taping-tool-sets/full-sets

Wall Tools' Hardened taper, made for them by Columbia, seems to be a hit among those from here who have ordered them.

There's also Al's Taping Tools. I don't know if Craig offered any special discount to DWT members, but offerings seem good: http://www.alstapingtools.com/?gclid=CL_TjIihw64CFcrrKgodYVueTg

-----

A btw: If you do go Columbia, think about getting their FatBoy box in whatever size you use for 1st box coat. You'll like the added production. For the final coat 12", I went with the std. size finishing box. Easier to handle than the 12" FatBoy (and the throat opening size is smaller than the FatBoy, so less likelihood of mud getting away on you when trying to put it to the wall).
Or if you did go 12" FatBoy, you could try filling it up less during those times when the boxing gets a little awkward or difficult. One thing about the FatBoys is the distance you have to push the lids down as they empty. It's one reason why I run them (and all my boxes) with no springs. Others here are running with no springs as well. It helps keep the mud 'tight' in the box when boxing, and you're not pushing as well against tension from springs.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

After having looked at the sets on the 3 distributor websites I mentioned, one thing I'm wondering is why 2 of them aren't carrying DM. Did DM make a special distribution deal with AllWall as far as online distributors go? Or.......?


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Drywall Talk Member Special Pricing*



DEANO said:


> <P>Hello from Down under..</P>
> <P> </P>
> <P>Looking at purchasing a new tool set which includes everything. Bazooka, nailspotter, flat boxes, angle box and heads etc.</P>
> <P>Now i allready own a tapetech bazooka (bought used a few months ago, cant believe ive been taping without one all these years<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/furious.gif" smilieid="46">), 8-12' flat boxes( had them for 10 years) and pump ,which i will sell the whole lot after purchasing a new set. Now my Question is which brand to buy? Ive been looking at the DM Jumbo set purely because of the $3599 price tag on All-wall.com . Iam looking at getting it shipped from the states as the price for the set in australia would be well over $6000. What do you guys think about the DM combo? Good value?</P>


I agree with a lot of the posts that most equipment available is very high quality and is subject to personal preference. At All-Wall Equipment, we choose to offer all the major brands in order to allow customers to get exactly what they want. 
The Drywall Masters have certainly proven quite popular due to their user-friendly features and extensive use of stainless steel and hard anodizing- PLUS any Drywall Talk member may contact me via private message to receive wholesale pricing on their tools. It's that easy- mention your Drywall Talk handle prior to purchasing and we will formulate a special, no-obligation wholesale quote on your favorite tool set. No forms to fill out, no additional questions to answer.
Kim Cole (The Tool Dr)
[email protected]


----------



## DEANO (Feb 29, 2012)

Gazman- that's the reason why I'm trying to purchase the whole package at once, bought individually with postage would be the same as buying from the local sharks :yes: . What compound do you use with the bazooka? I've used the Csr base60 but have to be very quick with it. Ive ordered Csr Easy Flow (multipurpose) for the next job.

Stopper- I was leaning more towards the DM because of their bazooka with the "tape roll tensioner". Looks like a good feature.

Thanks Mudshark, I guess I wanted to suss out if there was any issues with the DM tools before I spend the $$ but looks like they are up there with the rest of them despite being cheaper.

JustMe- Columbia you say, the more I read about taping tools the more confused I get because of all the brands have diff options that I like. Can't they just make one brand that offers all the options  . It will come down to $$$ I think between Columbia and DM.

TheToolDr- Wholesale pricing you say :thumbup: . You've got my Buisness . I will pm you shortly regarding a few tool sets, hopefully I will get paid tomorrow for a job I've done 60days ago :furious: so I can get these tools before the next job in a weeks time, damn insurance work.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Deano. I dont run a zooka, I have an aplatech zooka but the clean up time is not worth it. I use a homax banjo and depending how big the job is what base I run through it. I use easyflow to tape my internals but dont trust it enough to tape joints with it.

How much rain did you get in Melbourne last night? We have had over 80mm and I just got a call to go and help a lady sand bag her house.

Crisis averted. The council storm water drain was blocked, fixed that all good.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Deano - Looks like you are on the right track. :thumbsup:

I have a mix of brands including Columbia and Drywall Master. The only shortfall I see is some like the extra capacity in 10 inch box that Columbia offers with their "fat boy" series. Drywall Master has proven itself to be a quality product and sturdy make and it looks like you already favour their taper. 

As Nike would say: JUST DO IT :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DEANO said:


> JustMe- Columbia you say, the more I read about taping tools the more confused I get because of all the brands have diff options that I like. Can't they just make one brand that offers all the options  . It will come down to $$$ I think between Columbia and DM.


Yeah, the options can introduce confusion.

For me/us, which tools/which options is mostly a matter of what we think will deliver the most volume at a certain required level of quality. The chosen tools and options should give maximum return on investment. Since our tools can get run a lot, and run hard at times (commercial drywall construction company), the better they deliver, and the better they keep on delivering because of fewer problems, the better all things come together. So initial cost of tools and their options takes 2nd place with us overall, compared to what they can deliver (or what we believe they'll deliver).


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

JustMe said:


> the 12" FatBoy


 The 12" Fatboy goes for ever when its filled up...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> The 12" Fatboy goes for ever when its filled up...


 
What about the tapepro/blueline 12, They look like a big box, I wonder which holds more or what the volume difference is?? Can anyone answer that please.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Stopper said:


> The 12" Fatboy goes for ever when its filled up...


They can go a ways. The main problem I have with the 12" FatBoy is it can be a bit more 'boat-ish' to work with - for me. With the std. 12" box, I can 'finesse' the final coat on a little better, especially in the corners and working around things like electrical boxes - which can mean less time in the way of touch ups and clean up with a knife, maybe a little less sanding, a little better results.
But there often are times when having the 12" FatBoy volume would be nice. For me, it's a tradeoff.

I could've said _Well, I'll get a 12" FatBoy and underfill it when I have to work in certain areas_. But since things can change so quickly for me, from somewhat awkward to less so, I know I'd be filling the thing up pretty much all the time.

And I like to finish coat with somewhat thinnish mud. With the wider throat opening on the 12" FatBoy, the mud can more easily get out when you don't want it to, while working the box.

ANd  because I like boxing with no springs on the boxes, the added weight in a 12" FatBoy box can create problems with handling such mud well. But running at least one spring could probably solve that well enough. Although that would start creating air cavities inside the box when the spring(s) pull the lid back, which I prefer not having. When you get a 12" FatBoy emptying, there can be a fair amount of air cavity to push out before you can make a run. You might also find yourself having to stop and clean the underside plate of the box more often because of such things. 

As well, the plate size you're pushing on with a 12" FatBoy is larger. I don't know for sure, as it's been awhile since I ran such a box, but it might require more pressure to get the mud out well enough(?) But maybe the larger throat opening compensates for that(?) Maybe Aaron from Columbia can answer that one, if he reads this.

If you use something like 2buck's boxing method of '_on 1st boxing coat, make some box runs and let it sit for 10-20 minutes before going back over it again with a 2nd box run to clean things up like pits and hitch hiker streaks, and to build out more evenly the already somewhat shrunk back mud_', you should find you'll have not as much mud needed for the final 12" coat.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> What about the tapepro/blueline 12, They look like a big box, I wonder which holds more or what the volume difference is?? Can anyone answer that please.


 I have both boxes but not ran the blueline in a long time!! But i would say they would b about the same at holdin mud!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I have both boxes but not ran the blueline in a long time!! But i would say they would b about the same at holdin mud!


 
Well thats interesting, What do you say tooldoc, ATT Craig, Or brandon, Does the blueline hold about the same as fatboy??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Well thats interesting, What do you say tooldoc, ATT Craig, Or brandon, Does the blueline hold about the same as fatboy??


 I ran blue line stuff for alot o years but my boxes had seen better days(started leakin and stuff like that) I own 3 blueline tapers,1 of them not even seen mud yet:blink:
I have 1 or 2, 8 inch boxes,1x10 box,2x12 box,2 corner boxes,2 corner rollers(1 cut up) all blueline and they would still b going strong if i could b assed 2 service them And Tomg's outside roller that he sent me!!
But that went a bit offtopic but i do believe they would b about the same:thumbsup:


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Based on my experience with newer DM tools (which has been limited), newer TapeTech tools (also somewhat limited), and newer Columbia tools (a good amount of experience), I'd more go with Columbia, especially if I was buying a complete set. Things like their FatBoy boxes, hydraulic extendable handle (if you want such a handle - it's handy for me), split wheel inside corner roller, make for some nice to run tools.
> 
> A couple things:
> 
> ...


I cant offer a generic 10% off of the Tapetech or Columbia tools. It would put me well below my cost on most items.
If you'd like a quote, send me a list and I'll shoot you the best price.
BTW, send me the 10% WT coupon code for members. I've never seen one that works on Auto taping tools. I might start buying some items if I can get it that cheap. LOL.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

....


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

cazna said:


> Well thats interesting, What do you say tooldoc, ATT Craig, Or brandon, Does the blueline hold about the same as fatboy??


Similar to my last post, we were told we can not sell BlueLine. They only want to sell direct.


PM me if you want my opinion why. (I've dealt w/ Premier/BlueLine since their inception)
Cant post it up in public or I might get sued. LOL!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> I cant offer a generic 10% off of the Tapetech or Columbia tools. It would put me well below my cost on most items.
> If you'd like a quote, send me a list and I'll shoot you the best price.
> BTW, send me the 10% WT coupon code for members. I've never seen one that works on Auto taping tools. I might start buying some items if I can get it that cheap. LOL.


If I had to do it again, I might choose to go in a direction other than order everything I really need, with one brand name on it. So I could see that quote offer being of interest.

If I'm reading you right, I don't know of a 10% member coupon code. I haven't ordered yet from any U.S. online distributors, just Canadian. If there is a code, maybe someone else knows it. My understanding was that you phone Wall or AllWall up, tell someone(s) there you're a DWT member, maybe tell them your DWT user name, and you'd get a discount.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

JustMe said:


> If I had to do it again, I might choose to go in a direction other than order everything I really need, with one brand name on it. So I could see that quote offer being of interest.
> 
> If I'm reading you right, I don't know of a 10% member coupon code. I haven't ordered yet from any U.S. online distributors, just Canadian. If there is a code, maybe someone else knows it. My understanding was that you phone Wall or AllWall up, tell someone(s) there you're a DWT member, maybe tell them your DWT user name, and you'd get a discount.


Thank you for the reply.
Anytime anyone from DWT wants a price on something, ask for me and mention the forum and I'll "hook you up". (btw, 95% of the time it is me who answers the phone. I don't sleep anymore. lol )

-Craig


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Deano welcome aboard . I have a few points for you to consider . I have the drywall master king taper , works great even with hot mud , not a problem . The only drama you are likeley to encounter with drywall master gear here is parts , so if you have a breakdown parts have to be ordered and delivered from US which is not cheap and slow to arrive , have had a few problems with small parts for the taper , with no spare parts here in AUS this is a real pain . What I am trying to say is that these tapers have some parts that are not the same as other tapers . If I was you I would strongly consider tapetech especially their easy clean zooker . I have had tapetech flatboxes for about twelve years now and they are great . The beauty of useing tapetech here in AUS is if you need parts its only a matter of a call to intex and they arrive the next day ,a big plus in my opinion. You mentioned that you was going to use csr easy flow tapeing flats , be very carefull as all joins have to be backblocked even wall joins Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

suncoast drywaller said:


> The only drama you are likeley to encounter with drywall master gear here is parts , so if you have a breakdown parts have to be ordered and delivered from US which is not cheap and slow to arrive , have had a few problems with small parts for the taper , with no spare parts here in AUS this is a real pain . What I am trying to say is that these tapers have some parts that are not the same as other tapers .


If accessibility to special taper parts is a problem like that, then very good point.

Another thing for those who order online for parts is it sounds like that at least in the U.S., you might have to go to AllWall for Drywall Master parts. If you'd like to order something else online from someone else at the same time, you'd have to deal with 2 distributors. Unless maybe parts are available as well from some of the other online distributors - like Al's Taping Tools, which I believe Craig has said does a lot of repair work as well. I don't recall seeing Wall Tools listing DM parts.

The other thing I've seen is that when a manufacturer limits their exposure to the market, by giving exclusive distribution rights as Drywall Master seems to have done, then unless there's maybe something quite special about the brand that keeps its popularity up, they can become a brand that's not as popular, which can affect things like resale value. I know Drywall Master isn't as well recognized among many tapers around here as is Columbia or TapeTech, so I'd have a harder time selling my used tools for a decent enough dollar, if I wanted to replace them. But that could differ in some other areas, where DM is well known.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tapepro would be a good choice for you if your in oz, Thats good gear, and parts are there for you. They seem to have the biggest range of tools of any drywall tool company, And there bazooka with the removeable head would make clean up easier.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

JustMe said:


> They can go a ways. The main problem I have with the 12" FatBoy is it can be a bit more 'boat-ish' to work with - for me. With the std. 12" box, I can 'finesse' the final coat on a little better, especially in the corners and working around things like electrical boxes - which can mean less time in the way of touch ups and clean up with a knife, maybe a little less sanding, a little better results.
> But there often are times when having the 12" FatBoy volume would be nice. For me, it's a tradeoff.
> 
> I could've said _Well, I'll get a 12" FatBoy and underfill it when I have to work in certain areas_. But since things can change so quickly for me, from somewhat awkward to less so, I know I'd be filling the thing up pretty much all the time.
> ...


 I know what you mean about air pockets, I run with the single spring the fat boys came with and the lid does slide out a bit between runs sometimes, never thought of removing the springs.. but when you remove the springs that more force pushing mud out and less force pushing blade onto join...with the spring on it takes alittle more force to push the mud out and that means more force on the blade which means slightly thicker mud can be used which means its less likely to ooze out of the wider opening.
I did make my mud too sloppy once and it got pretty messy but usually the boxes stay pretty clean with very little building up on the box 

What if we made a small ratchet device that stopped the door on the flat box from sliding back out due to springs? then you could have your springs on use thicker mud that wouldn't leak out of box ..I just put up with air pockets I don't like mud getting out of control


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

JustMe said:


> If accessibility to special taper parts is a problem like that, then very good point.
> 
> Another thing for those who order online for parts is it sounds like that at least in the U.S., you might have to go to AllWall for Drywall Master parts. If you'd like to order something else online from someone else at the same time, you'd have to deal with 2 distributors. Unless maybe parts are available as well from some of the other online distributors - like Al's Taping Tools, which I believe Craig has said does a lot of repair work as well. I don't recall seeing Wall Tools listing DM parts.
> 
> The other thing I've seen is that when a manufacturer limits their exposure to the market, by giving exclusive distribution rights as Drywall Master seems to have done, then unless there's maybe something quite special about the brand that keeps its popularity up, they can become a brand that's not as popular, which can affect things like resale value. I know Drywall Master isn't as well recognized among many tapers around here as is Columbia or TapeTech, so I'd have a harder time selling my used tools for a decent enough dollar, if I wanted to replace them. But that could differ in some other areas, where DM is well known.


Just a quick note- the Drywall Master Tools feature high parts interchangeability with popular brands of automatic taping tools and are by no means proprietary.
If anyone has an issue getting parts, just let me know and I can help with 
interchangeable part numbers that should be readily available from most well-stocked taping tool parts suppliers.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

TheToolDr said:


> Just a quick note- the Drywall Master Tools feature high parts interchangeability with popular brands of automatic taping tools and are by no means proprietary.
> If anyone has an issue getting parts, just let me know and I can help with
> interchangeable part numbers that should be readily available from most well-stocked taping tool parts suppliers.


Good point Kim. 


Most of these tools are very similar in design.


I am assuming there are a few parts on their latest automatic taper that are unique to them though. Looks to be a great taper. :thumbsup:


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

cazna said:


> Tapepro would be a good choice for you if your in oz, Thats good gear, and parts are there for you. They seem to have the biggest range of tools of any drywall tool company, And there bazooka with the removeable head would make clean up easier.


The only problem with this is that you would be paying well over twice the price . Far better off getting what you need direct from US and avoiding the sharks:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallsteve (Feb 4, 2013)

*Drywall Master Jumbo Pro Tool Set or*

I would suggest giving Lynda at West-Tech Tools a call.
www.westtechtools.com
She's very knowledable and helpful, regarding all brands.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

suncoast drywaller said:


> Hi Deano welcome aboard . I have a few points for you to consider . I have the drywall master king taper , works great even with hot mud , not a problem . The only drama you are likeley to encounter with drywall master gear here is parts , so if you have a breakdown parts have to be ordered and delivered from US which is not cheap and slow to arrive , have had a few problems with small parts for the taper , with no spare parts here in AUS this is a real pain . What I am trying to say is that these tapers have some parts that are not the same as other tapers . If I was you I would strongly consider tapetech especially their easy clean zooker . I have had tapetech flatboxes for about twelve years now and they are great . The beauty of useing tapetech here in AUS is if you need parts its only a matter of a call to intex and they arrive the next day ,a big plus in my opinion. You mentioned that you was going to use csr easy flow tapeing flats , be very carefull as all joins have to be backblocked even wall joins Good luck :thumbsup:


Most Tapetech parts are interchangeable with DM and vice versa (I know from experience) So if your in a pinch you can use a TT part to fix it although in my opinion a lot of DM parts are better in quality and price

I say go 4 it


----------

